# Welches Bellyboat?



## belle-hro (25. Oktober 2002)

#t  ja da steh ich nun wie der Ochs vorm Berg. Welches Bellyboat nehm ich nu?
Ich angel nu schon ziemlich lange vom Strand auf Mefo und Dorsch, nu wollt ich mir auch nen BB für die Ostsee zulegen.
Hab mal vor längerer Zeit son kleinen &quot;LKW-Reifen&quot;  :q geschenkt bekommen, aber da mit kann man ja nur auf dem Gartenteich einsetzen #c 

Ist die V-Form tatsächlich das richtige oder wäre dieses Kajak-Paddel-Ding von Seylor besser?

Fragen über Fragen.

Büdde, büdde bombardiert mich ma mit Antworten

Gruß
Belle


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Oktober 2002)

Mit einem Ring paddelt heute keiner mehr raus!!!
Jeden falls keiner von den Einheimischen!!!
Sehr verbreitet ist die U-Form und die V- Form. Viele haben das günstige V von Ron Thomson(120-130€) oder das U von Ron Thomson! Davon kann ich allerdings nur abraten! (Habe es selber und schon 3 mal umgetauscht. Platzen die Nähte. Wenn Du Dir ein gutes kaufen willst, dann kauf Dir ein von Creak Company U Form (Einziges , worauf es lebenslange Garntie gibt). Habe mir soeins auch gekauft über Ebay! Als alternative gibt es natürlich noch Caddis,Trout Unlimited, ect. Auf jedenfall würde ich das V bzw U nehmen. Kenne das von Saylor nicht! Kenne nur das  Sub U714   von CreekCompanny mit zusätzlichen Paddeln. Finde es nicht schlecht. Hat auf jedenfall einen Düsenantrieb, man sitzt höher. Einziger Nachteil: Ist bitten teuer (ca. 500 €) und ist windanfällig! :m


----------



## Ace (25. Oktober 2002)

Hi Belle-Hro erstmal *willkommen im Anglerboard* 

Ich habe mir vor kurzem das V-Boat von Ron Thomsen gekauft und bin nach meiner ersten Ausfahrt sehr zufrieden.
Das Boat wirkt sehr Stabil und Robust, was ich von dem Creek Company U-Boat nicht Sagen kann.(zu dünner Stoff)
Und das mit der lebenslangen Garantie glaub ich erst wenn ich einen Fall(z.B.Undichtigkeit nach 5 Jahren) auch wirklich abgewickelt bekomme.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Oktober 2002)

Moin belle-hro! Willkommen im Ab!  #h 
Moin Ace und alle andern!
Ich habe ein U-Boot von Creek Company. Ich bin zufrieden. Ist ja auch logisch warum sollte ich was anderes sagen. Ace sagt ja auch nicht das seins schlecht ist.   Na jedenfalls hatte ich mit meinem nach einem Jahr schon ein kleines Loch im Schlauch und habe es problemlos umgetauscht bekommen. Hab jetzt wieder ein nagelneues im Keller liegen. Trotzdem bin ich mit dem Boot sehr zufrieden. Der Stoff erscheint vieleicht sehr dünn ist aber trotzdem robust und geht nicht Kaputt. Das wichtigste sind die Nähte und die sollen bei RT schon aufgegangeen sein. Von CC habe ich ähnliches noch nie gehört.
Das Caddis als U-Boot ist aber auch sehr gut und robust.


----------



## til (25. Oktober 2002)

Ihr angelt mit U-Booten? Etwa mit Torpedos oder was?
  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Oktober 2002)

@ Ace
Wenn Du Glück hast, passiert beim ersten Mal noch nix. Habe jetzt schon 3 mal das V von Ron Thomson umgetauscht!!!  Zweimal sind die Nähte an der Sitzbank gerissen und einmal war der Reißverschluß nicht richtig genäht!  Beim jetzigen zeigen sich noch keine Mängel, habe ja noch über 1 Jahr Garantie drauf. Beim nächsten Umtausch laß ich es allerdings verrechnen!  :g  Mit dem CC bin ich noch zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich bisher nur die Jungfernfahrt damit gemacht!Schaun wir mal, wie es sich weiter verhält! #t


----------



## Maddin (25. Oktober 2002)

Moin Belle,

ich habe das Colorado der Firma Trout Unlimited die Christian schon erwähnt hat. Das Teil ist auf Pontonbasis ausgebaut und du sitzt da auch relativ hoch drin...praktisch auf der Wasseroberfläche. Der Laden, bei dem ich es mir gekauft habe, hat das Colorado allerdings aus dem Programm genommen und verkauft nur noch das Nachfolgemodell &quot;Togiak&quot;. Anbei ein Bild von Mikefish´s Togiak. Es gibt das Boat auch noch in teal anstatt in gelb. Das Togiak und das Colorado haben eine ausgezeichnete Armfreiheit, was für Fliegenfischer besonders interessant ist. Ruten mit langen Griffen machen auch keine Probleme. Das Togiak kostet glaub ich so um die 300eur (wenn man es sich nicht aus den USA schicken läßt).

Also...das ist mein Tipp


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Oktober 2002)

@ Belle hro

das von mikefish ist schon super. nur nimm ne andere Farbe! Sonst kann ich Mikefish nicht mehr so schön erkennen. So weiß ich immer von Dahmeshöved aus, das Mikefish wieder in Staberhuk angelt! :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Oktober 2002)

@ belle-hro

Nun haben Dir alle fein was erzählt.
Aber im Endeffekt liegt es daran was *Dein* Geldbeutel zulässt.   
Wichtig ist immer, das man für seine investierten Talers, soviel Tragkraft bekommt wie möglich, das man möglichst guten Stoff und gute Verarbeitung erhält.

Wie Jörg schon sagte, jeder ist von *Seinem*  BB überzeugt. :q 

Wie auch schon erwähnt wurde, vom Ring ist ganz und gar abzuraten.
Bist Du ein schwergewichtiger Angler, nimm ein Strömungsgünstiges BB (V-Boat oder Pontoon(Togiak)), ist dies nicht der Fall, tut es auch das bewährte und mit Lebenslanger Garantie versehene U-Boat. Wobei der dünne Stoff sehr gut ist, denn es ist Nylon in 440den !! Zerreiß mal ne Strumpfhose mit 20den, dann weisst Du was ich meine.

Also......nun entscheide Dich. Viel Spass dabei.  #h


----------



## belle-hro (25. Oktober 2002)

:s @ Mike, Christian, Martin, Ace, Jörg :s

Moin, moin und Danke für die prompten Antworten.

Nu noch ma ein paar einzelne Re-antworten:

Ich wäre NIE verrückt genug , mit meinem Reifen aufe Ostsee zu paddeln.(Noch nich ma mit 2,3 im Turm   )
Wenn ich ein Wels wäre, würd ich ein Kapitaler sein  :q , mit 85 kg denk ich wird das U-Boot wohl ausfallen ( Obwohl Til mich da auf ne Idee gebracht hat *lol*) Geld spielt keine Rolex, is ja bald X-mas   
Die Windanfälligkeit beim Sub kann ich mir gut vorstellen, auch denk ich das ein höherer Sitzpunkt nicht gut für die Kippsicherheit ist.
Das Togiak sieht da schon wesentlich vertrauensseliger aus, und ich werd die andere Farbe nehmen :q  Welcher Tackle-Dealer hat das ?
Das V-Boat von RT hat mir mein Stamm-Dealer schon angeboten, sogar fast zum EK. Das mit den Nähten macht mich allerdings etwas stutzig  ;+


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Oktober 2002)

@ belle-hro

Frag mal den Maddin nach nem Händler für´s Togiak.
Ich habe meins als &quot;Geschenk&quot; aus den USA bekommen.
Und hintendran so ungefähr 65,-Euro gespart, wenn ich das hier in Deutschland bestellt hätte.  :q


----------



## Mefo (25. Oktober 2002)

Nach meinem kauf eines Ron Thomsen habe ich davon gehört das sie wohl Probleme mit ihren Nähten haben sollen.Dieses kann ich nicht bestätigen.Benutze es jetzt seit 2 Jahren ohne Beanstandungen.Vielleicht waren es Montags BB.Trotzdem vor dem Kauf auf die Nähte achten egal welche Marke.Hängt wirklich viel dran ,Leben und so.

Gruß aus Plön #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Oktober 2002)

@belle

Kippsicher sind alle . Es seid denn man nimmt Luftmatratzen mit in BB!#d  Da wär letztes Jahr beinahe einer abgesoffen beim BB-Cup. Der war einfach zu blöd für diese Welt. Zum Schluß hat der tatsächlich seine ganze BB Ausrüstung verkauft! :q Wollte seine Flossen im wasser anziehen, wo es mindestens 5m Wassertiefe unterm Mors war!   Dabei beugte er sich vorwärts und machte eine schöne Vorwärtsrolle  und wäre dabei beinahe abgesoffen! Wer sich so blöd anstellt, der wird mit jedem BB absaufen!!! Selbstverständlich kannst Du mit 85 kg ein U fahren. Wiege etwas über 100 kg und paddel nix anderes!


----------



## naune (25. Oktober 2002)

Hi Belle-hro
Habe seit 5 Jahren ein Brinkhoff Roundboat mit LKW-Schlauch. Ich habe damit noch nie Probleme gehabt.Der Nachteil beim Roundboat ist der hohe Wasserwiederstand beim paddeln,das hohe Eigengewicht beim tragen und der unbequeme Einstieg. Die V u.U-Boote von RT& Browning platzen irgendwann an der Schlauchnaht. Selbst beim U-Boat von Caddis hab ich es schon erlebt. Zum CC-Boat kann ich nichts sagen, hat von uns keiner. Am besten wär natürlich, wenn du die verschiedenen Modelle ausprobieren könntest. Aber meine Emfpehlung wäre Roundboat mit LKW-Schlauch, denn Sicherheit geht vor!
Viel Erfolg beim suchen :b


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Oktober 2002)

@ naune
Bei den ersten RT U-Booten sind wirklich die Nähte der Schläuche geplatzt. Das hat allerdings RT wegbekommen(neues Schweißverfahren). Jetzt reißen meist die Nähte(Stoff) am Sitzkissen bzw. an der Innennaht! Oder ich bekam bei den letzten 3 Lieferungen nur Montags-BB´s von RT! Beim CC hab ich das noch nie gehört. Bei Caddis allerdings schon manchesmal! Aber relativ seltener als beim RT! :m 
Bei Wellengang ist ein Aussteigen vom Ring BB schlecht möglich. Da bekommt man nur Probleme. Das Ein-und Aussteigen ist auch nicht gerade das Wahre! :v 
Saß bis jetzt nur einmal in so ein Round BB und sage nie wieder!!! Ist nix für mich!


----------



## Ace (25. Oktober 2002)

> Beim CC hab ich das noch nie gehört


dann lies mal hier besonders den 2. Beitrag von Johnny :q 
Ich hab echt lange überlegt und gesucht und hab mich am Ende gegen das CC entschieden

aber wie schon gesagt jedem das was Ihm gefällt, Schlecht sind sie alle nicht(Naja ausser Round Boate Vielleicht)


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Oktober 2002)

@ Ace
dein Link funktiert leider nicht!


----------



## Ace (25. Oktober 2002)

hm warum weiss ich auch nicht, ist ein ganz normaler Link zum Anglerboard#c 
kommt in letzter Zeit bei vielen Links vor ist mir aufgefallen
na auf jeden Fall guck mal im Belly Forum unter neues Belly Boot von Johnny(Liegt schon n bischen zurück)
der hatte ein CC bei dem der ganze Nylonstoff aufgerissen ist :c leider bei E-bay gekauft da bekommt man echte Probs mit der Garantie, wenn mann nicht irgendeinen Händler gut kennt.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Oktober 2002)

Habe auch nicht den Link hier reingestellt bekommen. Seufl will ihn nicht haben
Ansonsten kopieren:
http://217.160.137.74/anglerboard/board/thread.php?threadid=7102&boardid=25&styleid=5

Der Riß im Stoff ist zu Stande gekommen durch das Loch! War zuwenig Luft im Schlauch und dann platzt jedes BB! Meine Meinung dazu. deshalb alle scharfen gegenstände sicher aufbewahren!


----------



## Franky (25. Oktober 2002)

Das Problem an den Links ist, dass das mit dem IPs nicht mehr richtig funzt - bitte die komplette URL anglerboard.org etcpp nehmen!!!


----------



## Hamsterson (25. Oktober 2002)

Moin!
Ich habe mit meinem RT schon über 50 Ausfahrten und es ist immer noch wie neu. Und ich glaube nicht, dass es einen spürbaren Unterschied, was die Geschwindigkeit angeht,  zwieschen RT und z. B. Togiak gibt. Wenn etwas Teureres als RT kaufen, dann nur eins mit Paddeln. Ich habe es eigentlich vor, mir so was selber zu bauen, denn 500-...Euros sind mir einfach zuviel. :c  
Ausserdem überlege es mir auch, eine zweite Luftkammer in mein RT einzubauen, die man im Fall der Fälle, aufblasen könnte.
BB rules! :l


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Oktober 2002)

kannst Du das auch für einen normal sterblichen erklären. Wer soll das schon verstehen Franky


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Oktober 2002)

@ Hamsterson

Wie und wann willst Du das aufblasen, wenn Du schon im Wasser bist oder kurz davor?
Willst Du mit dem Mund aufblasen oder einer Pumpe?
Du siehst, da sind ne Memge Fragen offen.
Ich habe mir auch schon ne Menge Gedanken darüber gemacht.
Glaube mir es wird nicht einfach sein das zu lösen, wenn man mit dem BB auf dem Wasser schnell Luft aus dem Schlauch verliert.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Oktober 2002)

Das Sub U714 gibt es im Amiland für knapp 150$. Müßte mit Porto, Zoll und Einfuhrsteuer ca . 250€ kosten :m  Und das ginge noch. Wenn das was wird mit deim selbstgebauten Paddel Bb , dann bin ich der erste Abnehmer dafür!


----------



## Hamsterson (25. Oktober 2002)

@Mike
ich überlegete es mir auch die beiden kammer zu 50/50 aufblasen und dann im schlimmsten Fall mit dem Mund aufblasen, was ich ziemlich oft tue, wenn ich die Pumpe zu Hause vergesse. Und so blitzschnell läuft die Luft nicht aus. Und wenn ja, dann kann man einfach kurz aussteigen, aufblasen und wieder einsteigen ist sowieso viel effektiver als mit Rettungsweste abtreiben und auf Hilfe warten.
Zu diesem thema ist mir was Lustiges eingefallen. Wir waren mal im Frühling mit dem Auto zum Eisangeln auf einem See unterwegs. Dann sind wir in irgendein Loch reingefahren und fingen an, abzusaufen. Am Seeboden angekommen, warteten wir bisschen ab, bis die restliche Luft raus war und haben aufgetaucht. Da habe ich aber Schieß gehabt. :q 

@BBA
 :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Oktober 2002)

@ Hamsterson

Der schlimmste Fall der passieren kann ist der, das Dir schlagartig der Schlauch platzt. Dann ist nix mehr mit nachpumpen, egal wie.
Meine Rute geht dann verloren und noch so einiges, was ja eigentlich noch nicht so schlimm ist, denn hauptsache mein Leben wird verschont und ich werde gerettet !!   
Für diesen Fall würde ich gerne einen Ersatzring/Schlauch haben wollen, der sich am kaputten BB aufbläst, mich und meine ganzen Angelsachen und sogar das kaputte BB über Wasser hält.
Zusätzlich ist dann noch meine Rettungweste aktiv und ich brauche nur noch auf Hilfe warten.
Abtreiben ist nicht so wichtig, denn ein Rettungsboot wird die Strecke schnell überwinden.  :m 
Das wäre doch was oder ?  #h


----------



## Hummer (26. Oktober 2002)

Nimm doch sowas  hier, Mike.  :q 

Vielleicht könnte man noch zwei Löcher für die Beine in den Boden schneiden und hätte ein überdachtes Bellyboat.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Oktober 2002)

@ Hummer

Überdachte BB´s gibt es schon lange im Amiland. Sogar in Tarnfarbe, damit die Fische einen nicht sehen! :m 
Hatten Sie Mal bei Cabelas. Finde ich jetzt nur nicht!


Warte ja nur noch, bis es die Dinger hier zum erschwinglichen Preis gibt, dann kauf ich mir eines davon. Nur sind zur Zeit einfach nicht bezahlbar!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Oktober 2002)

@ BBangler

*JAAAAA !!!* 
Da bin ich auch scharf drauf. #6 
Und dann schön mit nem kleinem E-Motor hintendran.
Die Halterung ist dafür schon vorgesehen.

So ein Teil kann man dann bis ins hohe Alter nutzen, wo man bei einem Schlauchboot im höheren Alter die Finger von lässt, weil das Handling einfach zu schwer ist.  #h 

Wart mal ab, BB-Angeln kommt immer mehr in Mode und wird sich noch verfeinern. :k 

Ich brauch kein Trolli um Zentnerschwere Lasten an den Strand zukarren, nee ich puste das BB auf, bringe es ans Wasser setzt mich rein und fertig ist der Fall.
Da hör ich dann am Strand noch die Kollegen wie sie ihre Rutenständer in der Steinboden kloppen.  :q 
Da lobe ich mir doch mein BB.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Oktober 2002)

@ Mikefish
Wie sieht es aus mit deinen Kontakten im Amiland?
Das Ding soll da nur 300 $ Kosten. Nur wenn ich mir schicken lasse, dan bin mal schnell 600 € los! :c 
Kannst Du da nix machen!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Oktober 2002)

@ BBangler

Hab´ Dir ´ne PN geschickt.


----------



## Hamsterson (26. Oktober 2002)

Moin!
@Mike
Ein Rettungsboot wäre natürlich vom Feinsten. Das Problem ist nur, das Rettungsboot und das dazugehörende Rettungskommando zu finanzieren, damit die sich ständig in der Nähe aufhalten. :c


----------



## Maddin (27. Oktober 2002)

Gefunden! Hier das Tarn BB mit Regenhaube........


----------



## Maddin (27. Oktober 2002)

Und hier dann noch das Togiak in teal:


----------



## Jarek (27. Oktober 2002)

hi,

was mir durch den kopf geht  - ist ein bb mit schwimmkörper aus einem festen schumstoff/styropor u.s.w. - es durfte wohl keine große probleme darstellen so ´n art katamaran mit ´nm sitz dazwischen und auch meinetwegen auch padeln zu bauen - ich finde, das wäre ein fortschritt, der aus sicherheits gründen große akzeptanz finden würde.

und so viel platz mehr würde das ding auch nicht benötigen mehr als 2 mann mit bb pro auto geht sowieso nicht), und die schwimmkörper wären absolut wartungsfrei und praktisch unkaputtbar...

also angelindustrie, für diesen tipp möchten ich nur einen kostenlosen testexemplar (lebenslag natürlich :q )

grüße

jarek


----------



## Maddin (27. Oktober 2002)

@Jarek
Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass einige Leute die Hülle ihres Bellys mit PU-Schaum oder so ausgespritzt haben. Das war aber in einem anderen Forum......die scheinen aber gute Erfahrung damit gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Hamsterson (27. Oktober 2002)

Moin!
@Mike
In der Zeit, als ich noch ein ziemlich junger Kerl war :c  :q , habe wir mit meinen Kumpels einen Katamaran gebaut. Das Besondere an dem war, dass die Schwimmkörper aus robuster Hülle, gefüllt mit den Wolleballkammern, hergestellt wurden. Mast und Rahmen aus Dura, viele Teile aus Titan. Vater von einem meiner Kumpels arbeitete in einem Rüstungswerk. Katamaran haben wir überall eingesetzt: Kaspisches Meer, Aralsee, Baikal und zahlreiche Flüsse und kleinere Seen in Kasachstan und Rußland. Es war ein beinahe unsinkbarer Katamaran, selbst bei Ausfall von mehreren Kammern war er noch kurstabil. Das Wichtigste war aber, dass er bei großer Tragfähigkeit noch ziemlich leicht war, sodass wir mit dem Ding locker mit der Eisenbahn quer durch die unendliche Weiten des ehemaligen Sowjetunion reisen konnten.
Die Idee mit den mehreren Kammern möchte ich auch beim Bau eines BB-Katamaranes umsetzen. Mit Dura und Titan sieht es aber hierzulande nicht so gut aus. :c 
Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. Oktober 2002)

WoW !! #6 

Was tolle Ideen. Man sollte wirklich weiterknobeln und dann einfach mal basteln.   
Vielleicht sollte man sich mal in geselliger Runde irgendwo treffen und mal genauer drüber reden, wer was und wie machen/besorgen könnte und auch Lust hat mal was neues zu entwickeln.  :b #g

Dok, wie wäre es mit einem BB-Bastelecke ??  :k


----------



## Udo Mundt (27. Oktober 2002)

Tarn BB mit Regenhaube ;+ 
Die spinnen die Amis


----------



## mot67 (27. Oktober 2002)

immernoch mein favorit


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. Oktober 2002)

@ Udo

...das wurde entwickelt für die Entenjäger und sonstige Vogeljäger!! Die Jungs finden das Teil absolut perfekt. :m


----------



## Hamsterson (27. Oktober 2002)

@Mot
Echt nettes Teil, will auch haben. :z #r #g #2 :m


----------



## Hamsterson (27. Oktober 2002)

Habe völlig vergessen, war heute einer mit BB auf der Ostsee? :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. Oktober 2002)

@ Hamsterson

 :e Bei dem Lüftchen ??? #q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Oktober 2002)

Selbstverständlich. Einmal nach Russland in 45 min! Düsenantrieb. Nur fliegen ist schöner! Wäre ja rausgefahren, wenn nur der 500 kg Anker Platz im BB hätte!   :q  

Habe mal unfreiwillig Windstärke 8 mit dem BB erlebt und sage nie wieder!!! Windstärke 4 war angesagt gewesen! Das zurückpaddeln machte mir nicht so ernste Probleme (wahnsinnige Strömung). :q 500m in 2,5 Std.!!!
Beim Aussteigen wäre ich beinahe abgesoffen in der Brandung! Seit dem bin ich wirklich vorsichtiger geworden, so wie ich dunkle Wolken am Horizont sehe, paddel ich in Richtung Auto!!! :m


----------



## Hamsterson (27. Oktober 2002)

Belly-Hardcore :q
KINDER UND SCHWANGERE FRAUEN BITTE NICHT LESEN! 
Da habe ich auch Paar Erfahrungen. 
Eimal wurde ich vom Gewitter erwischt. Bin auf die 2km-Linie rausgefahren und habe auf dem Himmel Gewitterwolken entdeckt, schnell Richtung Ufer. Auf dem Rückweg habe ich es mir aber anders überlegt, schließlich war ich da zum Fischen :q, habe meinen provisorieschen Anker (Tragetasche mit Steinchen :m ) über Board geworfen und fing an zu angeln. Das Ganze dauerte nicht mal 20 min und ich wurde trotz meines Superankers etwa 1 km abgetrieben. Dafür habe ich eine gute Stelle entdeckt, wo ich in kurzer Zeit 7 gute Dorsche fangen konnte. Und das im Juli. Seit dieser Zeit angle ich gern während des Gewitters (jedoch nur im Sommer).

Beim zweiten mal habe ich bei Windstärke 7 ablandig für 1km-Strecke etwa 5-6 Stunden gebraucht. Und in solcher Situationen ist ein Anker wirklich Pflicht. Ich habe es mir sogar überlegt, ob ich lieber alles lasse und zum Ufer schwimme. Das Wasser war nicht so kalt, so etwa 15°C und für 1km braucht man deutlich weniger als eine Stunde. Aber ich hatte meine Dega Travel (mit verrosteten Ringen) mit am Board und ich wollte die nicht verlieren. Das machte mir Mut. :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Oktober 2002)

@ Hamsterson
Sage dazu nur


KEINE MACHT DEN DROGEN  

Schmeiß die Pillen über Board und nehme keine vorher ein. Siehst ja , wo das endet. 2km Linie #d !!! Da braucht nur ein Pott kommen und weg bist Du. Und ein Jahr später habe ich dann die Überreste ( was die Krabben nicht verdauen) am Haken! Willst mir das antun! Kenne da noch ne super Angelstelle um Fehmarn, da wirst Du garantiert umgefahren! Tonne 5 vor Westermakelsdorf!!!#2


----------



## Hamsterson (27. Oktober 2002)

@BBA
Sage dazu nur
No Drugs just Erbsen in Dosen! 
Aber im Ernst, wieso soll ich dicht am Ufer angeln, wenn ich wiess, dass es da keine Fische gibt? ;+ Und wenn ich mich auch ohne Drogen sicher fühle, würde ich etwa mit sicherer fühlen? Das muss ich aber ausprobieren und wenn nicht, dann schmeiße ich den Kramm über Board.
Friede? :m


----------



## Maddin (27. Oktober 2002)

*Leute!!* 

Jeder weiß, dass *Erbsen in Dosen *  nicht gut sind  
Das Thema war eigentlich &quot;Welches Bellyboat?&quot; 
und nicht &quot;juchee, ich mach ne Kreuzfahrt!&quot;.
Hamsterson, nichts gegen deine Person! Du magst
vielleicht physisch fit genug sein um solche
waghalsigen Manöver zu überstehen, aber stell dir
vor es gibt Leute die zuviel Erbsen aus Dosen 
gegessen haben. Die lesen das und denken &quot;ja goil,
das mach ich auch&quot;.....denk nicht das alle Leute 
helle Leuchten sind! Wir wollen ja auch nicht, dass
Bellys bei uns verboten werden! Ist meines Wissens
nach in einigen Ländern schon der Fall!


----------



## Udo Mundt (27. Oktober 2002)

Du sprichts mir aus der Seele Maddin :m 
Man kann es wirklich übertreiben.
BB sind dazu da den Bereich zwischen Brandungsangler 
und Bootsangler abzudecken und nicht um auf Hochseefahrt
zu gehen.


----------



## Hamsterson (28. Oktober 2002)

@Maddin
Dass es viele Bekloppten auf dieser Welt gibt, weiss ich schon bereits. Und wenn ich bei ruhigem Wetter etwas weiter paddele, fühle ich mich dabei genau so sicher, wie in der Badewanne mit einer Rettungsweste. :q 
Angeln auf einem Kutter scheint mir viel gefährlicher zu sein (wegen vielen besoffenen ungeschickten Profis).
Es ist noch gut, dass ich keinem erzählte, dass ich beim BB-Angeln keine Rettungsweste trage. :q 
Interessant, wenn ich jetzt hier schreibe, dass ich mit meinem A.sch einen Nagel aus einem Brett rausziehen kann, wieviele Nachahmer wird es dann geben? ;+ 

Und zum Thema Belly-Boat:
Die Idee mit Bauschaum bzw. Styropor ist nun wirklich nicht schlecht.#r


----------



## belle-hro (28. Oktober 2002)

Moin Leutz  :s 

Die Beiträge waren so sehr aufschlußreich das ich mich jetzt entschieden habe!

*Ich nehme das Rote Ding mit dem gelben Lenker* 

 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Danke für Eure Entscheidungshilfe  :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Oktober 2002)

@ Hamsterson

...Bauschaum...Glasfaser verkleben....abschleifen...
lackieren...und das Ding ist sicher wie ein Festrumpf! :m 
Ich bin am überlegen ob man das nicht selber machen könnte?

Hamsterson wo kommst Du her? Lass uns mal zusammen kommen. #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Oktober 2002)

@ Maddin

Alles schön und gut.
Aber ich denke nicht das wegen einem &quot;Verunglücktem&quot; BB-Angler die ganze BB-Angelei verboten wird.
Dann müsste man auch die Luftmatratzen und sonstige Luftbehältnisse, die im Sommer benutzt werden auch verbieten!   
Das das BB-Angeln in einigen Länder nicht erlaubt ist, kommt daher das man von Anfangan gleich einen Riegel vor geschoben hat, wegen zu großer Tiede, Brandung und diesen Sicherheitsaspekten! Wie zB. Südnorge das gemacht hat.

Nach meinem Wissen ist erst ein Angler beim BB-Angeln ums Leben gekommen und das war in den USA, den es bei einem Seeauslauf im Ring-BB umgekippt hatte und der dann mit dem Kopf auf einen Stein geschlagen wurde und somit Null Chance hatte.
Wieviel sind im letzten Jahr auf der Ostsee beim Angeln vom sicheren Boot oder Kutter ums Leben gekommen?
Also im Jahr 2000, waren es immerhin *18*  !!

Ich meine man soll es nicht übertreiben und den Bogen nicht überspannen aber es wird alles nicht so heiss gegessen wie es gekocht wird.


----------



## JuergenS (28. Oktober 2002)

@MikeFish


> Hamsterson wo kommst Du her? Lass uns mal zusammen kommen.


Du möchtest wohl Boardferkel des Monat´s Oktober werden?? :q  :q 
Meine Stimme hast du


----------



## Geier0815 (28. Oktober 2002)

Bei der hier ausbrechenden Bastelwut frage ich mich, wann der erste Einbaum mit Seitenausleger aus Hightechmaterial auf der Ostsee zu finden ist!?!


----------



## mot67 (28. Oktober 2002)

hi belle hro,
freut mich, dass dir mein favorit auch am besten gefällt!
vielleicht treffen wir uns mal auf ein kleines race
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Maddin (28. Oktober 2002)

@Mike
....auf Grund eines einzelnen BB-Anglers... ;+ habe ich umsonst auf die geistlich beschränkten Nachahmer verwiesen?  

Natürlich war das mit dem Verbot nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Und wenn das ins Gespräch kommen sollte, dann haben wir immer noch 2 Jahre um mit den Bellys zu angeln bis das Gesetz durch ist. Basta!  :q 

Egal, welch schlimmer Gedanke.......

Das mit dem Bauschaum ist doch ne goile Idee, oder? Hat nicht jemand ein altes Belly mit dem er das antesten kann? Wenn sich das durchsetzt brauche ich allerdings einen Kombi!


----------



## Maddin (28. Oktober 2002)

...ganz vergessen

*@Mike: TAAAATÜÜÜÜTAATAAA * Du Ferkel! :q 

@Hamsterson
Die Sache mit den Nägeln ausm Brett ziehen hört sich echt interessant an. Was das mit den Betrunkenen Anglern auf Kuttern angeht.....seitdem der zollfreie Einkauf weggefallen ist hat das sehr stark nachgelassen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Oktober 2002)

Alles gut und schön....... *aber jetzt will ich Nagel sein! *  :z

*hechel* *lechtz*   :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Man so eine Schweinerei,  ähm Ferkelei, ich höre schon wieder *Taaattüüüütataaaa !!!*  :m  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Noob-Flyer (28. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

ich habe schon woanders von einem Angler gelesen, der sein Belly voll ausgeschäumt hat...
Schlauch raus und Montageschaum rein.

Bis dann
  Noob-Flyer


----------



## Heringsbändiger (28. Oktober 2002)

Montageschaum? ;+ 
Der soll sich doch mit Wasser vollziehen und mit der Zeit zersetzen. Es soll da aber einen wasserdichten 2K-Schaum geben. Das wäre dann das ultimative BB.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. Oktober 2002)

Nur Schaum nehmen ist so als wenn man nur Beton nimmt.
Es muss was zur Verstärkung rein oder drum rum.

Aber man sieht was das doch für Kreise zieht, diese Bastelgedanken.  :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Oktober 2002)

Habe schon vor zwei Jahren so ein vollgeschaumtes BB gesehen auf der Ostsee! Ich glaub, das war in Dazendorf. Der gute brauchte allerdings auch ein Kleinlaster, um das Ding zu transportieren. Er benutze ein Ring BB! Welchen Schaum er benutzt hatte, weiß ich nicht!

*Habe noch ein altes BB.* Stifte es zu Forschungszwecken! Allerdings muß der Schaum schon erprobt sein!  Dann können wir damit gerne einen Versuch starten! :m 

@ Hamsterson

2km Linie ist wirklich zu weit. Die Ostsee ist kein Ententeich. Dort herrscht Berufsverkehr! Die sehen dich nicht. Und so ne Peter Pan braucht ca 1 km Bremsstrecke, bevor die Anhalten können bei ne Notbremsung! Die merken das garnicht, wenn die Dich umfahren! An der Ostsee findest Du immer die Dorsche ab 5m Wassertief und das sind im Schnitt ca 200m vom Strand entfernt. Bei 500m Entfernung sind teilweise über 10 m drin. Bei 1km ca 15m Wassertiefe und bei 2 km wird das nicht unbedingt tiefer!  
Aber es gibt immer Verrückte! Wünsche Dir nie den Supergau, das Dir der Schlau platzt bzw. das Du Du ein größeres Loch hast oder das sich das Wetter schlagartig ändert. Dann kommt Du in Dänemark bzw Schweden raus!!! Vielleicht denkt Du dann mal über dein leben nach und machst nicht solche verrückten beklobten Sachen!!! :m


----------



## Hamsterson (29. Oktober 2002)

Moin!
@Mike
Ich komme aus Kiel. Lass uns zusammen kommen! :z  :q 
Ich habe eine noch bessere Idee. Bauschaum nicht in s Belly sondern gleich in die Watthose einspitzen. :q 

@BBA
Auch ich bin nicht lebensmüde und angle nicht auf der Wasserstraßen. Da, wo ich überwiegend angle sind bei 2 km maximal 8 m tief.

Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Oktober 2002)

@ Hamsterson
dann solltest Du Dir andere Gewässerstrecken aussuchen, wo Du nicht soweit rauspaddeln muß. Ansonsten werde ich evtl. mal deine Überreste am Haken haben. 

PS: Das ist Selbstmord. Die Versicherung zahlt nur die Prämie, wenn der Vertrag bereits 3 Jahre besteht!!! Also schließ ne hohe Prämie ab zugunsten deiner Frau! Die läßt Dich dann freiwillig 2 km rauspaddeln!!!


----------



## MartinVahldiek (29. Oktober 2002)

Hallo BB-Gemeinde,

ich wollte mich hier mal für das V von RT aussprechen. Es gibt nämlich mittlerweile ein neues Modell, jedenfalls hat RT auf die Probleme mit den Nähten reagiert und hat anstatt einer Naht im Rücken jetzt einen Keil mit zwei Doppelnähten eingenäht. Das hält wirklich sehr gut.
RT hat mit Abstand das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
RT hat auch ein neues Paar Flossen auf den Markt gebracht. Habe mal ein Testmodell probiert. Die Kraftersparnis ist unglaublich. Das Paddeln geht so leicht, dass man denkt, man stünde auf der Stelle, aber es haut sehr gut hin. Den Preis weiß ich allerdings noch nicht.
Doch auch mit den Flossen sollte man nicht soweit rauspaddeln! Ich hab meine größten Fische nicht in der weitesten Entfernung gefangen. Ich denke, das könnten andere auch durch ihre Erfahrungen bestätigen (nicht wahr, Christian). Selbst wenn draußen die Dorsche größer wären bleibe ich Treu bei dem Motto: Kein Dorsch der Welt ist es wert, sich in Lebensgefahr zu begeben!
Die Ungewissheit über Wetter und Strömung ist bei den guten Prognosen heute relativ gering, doch betrachtet man, das in dem kleine Bereich von Restrisiko eigentlich nur das eigene Leben in der Waagschale liegt, sollte man sich auch an miesen Fangtagen bei der Vernunft packen!
Ich will hier nicht den Moralapostel spielen, aber ich denke, dass diejenigen, die Erfahrung mit dem BB haben Vorbilder sind für diejenigen, die neu dazukommen. Denen sollte man ruhig sagen, dass es gefährlich ist und sehr gefährlich werden kann, wenn man die Rettung vor dem Schneidertag am Horizont sucht!
Was war denn mit mir los? Jetzt hab ich mich richtig in Rage geschrieben. Naja, musste ich mal loswerden!!!
War jemand mal los mit dem BB????
Ein Kollege von mir hat vor dem Sturm in Kathrinenhof ordentlich abgeräumt!!!!
Bis denne

Martin


----------



## Udo Mundt (29. Oktober 2002)

Danke Martin für die klaren Worte :m 
Hoffe mal das am Samstag viele BB`s getestet werden und wir auch ein wenig Fisch fangen


----------



## Jarek (29. Oktober 2002)

@ all

es freut mich sehr, daß die idee von einem &quot;festen&quot; bb so viel zustimmung findet :z , und es wundert mich auch nicht, daß es schon einige von uns da munter experimentieren.

zu dem transport problem - es mag ja auch für die U und V form stimmen - aber so´n togjak mit so´nm art scharnier / verschluss hinten - es wären doch 2 zylinder mit ca. 30 - 40 cm durchmesser und ca. 120 cm lang - das passt doch in jeden golf.
lesen den die verträter der RT, Creek Company u.s.w. das so wichtiges forum wie unser nicht  :e ?!

jetzt zu den weiten &quot;kreuzfahrten&quot; von hammerstone - also mich hat einmal ein gewitter in dameshöved erwischt - da hatte ich die watthose richtig voll (und zwar nicht mit montageschaum (übrigens - die idee finde ich klasse - unbedingt ein bericht von der jungfernfahrt erstatten!)) - seit dem habe ich auch ´ne rettungsweste.
einfluss auf erfolg hat es allerdings doch - mefo´s fange ich fast nur in ufer nähe - und wenn ich dorsche angeln möchte - dann fahre ich nach staberhuk - da ist richtig tief. beim guten wetter - da schaue ich allerdings auch nicht so richtig wieviele meter es sind (aber habe auch noch keine probleme mit den rödby fähren!)

grüße
jarek


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Oktober 2002)

@ jarek

Die &quot;Zylinder&quot;(Pontoon´s) beim Togiak sind aufgeblasen gute 1,5m lang !
Und damit hast Du im normalen Golf schon etwas Probleme.
Aber irgendwie wird das auch gehen


----------

